# Ferodo for Altima 93



## Guest (Sep 11, 2002)

Nissan Altima 1993, 2.4L;
vin 1N4BU31F6PC-143986;
Tell me plz what number of Ferodo Pads can I use to my car?


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

zdarova stas!


----------

